# PAINT preferance



## BYTOR84 (Mar 20, 2009)

Well soon I will be taking my '67 GTO conv. to the body shop to get done. I have already decided to change the original color for Montreo Blue(YUK!! ) to Phathom Blue. I will also be changing the top from black to white and the interior from black to parchment. 

Anyway....I was looking for opinions on what type of paint job is best, base coat / clear coat or single stage. I heard single stage is better because if you get any damage you can touch it up and with base coat / clear coat you would need to re-shoot the entire panel to get the paint to match. I don't know if there is a difference in the look or how easy or difficult it is to take care of. 

I would REALLY like to hear some opinions on both kind of paint jobs so I can make the right choice. Please...LET ME HEAR IT !!


----------



## stealth gray goat (Sep 11, 2009)

Yeah this may help you a little bit, I work in a body shop at a GM dealership and the only thing we spray is base coat/ clear coat on all the vehicles we fix dupont paint. The basically exact same stuff that they come on from the factory as good as it gets kinda deal. I would highly recommend base clear over single stage any day, for the reasons that single stage is what is says one stage means your shine is your paint color vs. base clear, clear is that protective coating unlike single stage. what im meaning is clear you cut and buff it to get a glass like finish, single stage all depends on how well it is laid down and not have orange peel or dry spots because if you get ether one they look crapy, because if you have metalice in single stage you really cant buff it because you are sanding the metalices and what that does is distort the metalices in the paint so then you will have like streaks in the paint or it will be splotchy. you are correct about it is easier to touch up but also single stage wont hold up to the elements of the weather as base/ clear will. base / clear is just a more durable finish over single stage. To sum it up if i were you and had that car I would base it then put two to three coats of clear on it and the cut and buff it and you will have glass like finish. and single stage is just like a thing of the past more so a cheap way of painting a vehicle. so I hope that help any.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

My 66 was painted with 3 coats of single stage candlelight creme and 3 coats of clear, wet sanded with 3,000 grit and buffed.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

single stage is garbage- bc/cc only way to go now- especially if your investing that much time and $$,(changing the color, new interior etc) dont skimp on the paint


----------



## BYTOR84 (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks for your opinions...

*05GTO *since your car was done single stage what do you think of it??? Is it shinny? is it hard to maintain? do you think you should have went with a clear coat / base coat instead? it's hard to tell from a pic how nice the paint is. 
thanks
bytor84


----------



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

But 05GTO put 3 CC on as well.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Both my GTO's have single stage paint......the '65 was done in acrylic enamel in 1985, and the '67 was done in 1993 with the same stuff, way before the new water based junk. They still look good. Everybody paints two stage now, that's just the technology. What I don't like about it here in CA, is that clearcoat peels like sunburn on EVERY clearcoat car within 10 years.....it can't take the sun. So, be prepared to repaint every few years if you live in a sunny state. Another thing, the Barrett-Jackson Glazed Ham Look of the over-restored, wet-look cars is not even close to what these cars are supposed to look like. I remember when they were new, and the single-stage looks more correct. (True, when new, they dulled and needed repainting when they were about 5 years old!!) I would go with what the painter is comfortable with and wants to use. You'll get a better finished product. Good luck.


----------



## BYTOR84 (Mar 20, 2009)

WOW !! interesting how there are many opinions on the matter and that everyone seems to be so convinced there paint job is better.....I would really like to hear more opinions if enyone out there could give me some more info on the matter.

thanks - BYTOR84


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I have been TOLD....Base/clear on metallic colors. Single on solid colors (black,red,white,yellow,).....


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

On the subject of Montreaux Blue....arty:


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

With Parchment interior.....and I replaced the kicks where the chrome speakers were.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I think Montreaux Blue is a great color on a '67.....but that's just ME. If tat's your car, Eric, Nice. Thanks for tippin' your hand and showing us!!


----------



## BYTOR84 (Mar 20, 2009)

Hey no offense...I just really do not like the color. But that is a clean looking car you got there.

I'm simply trying to get info on paint so I can make the right choice.

Eric...what kind of paint is on your GOAT>?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

None taken...just bustin' your ball bearings! I would say my car is a base/clear urethane job. It was painted when I bought it. I think a metallic paint looks best under a few coats of clearcoat. Just make sure the body work is as good as you can get it.....the better the paint, the more the goobers underneath show!! :cheers Eric


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

geeteeohguy said:


> I think Montreaux Blue is a great color on a '67.....but that's just ME. If tat's your car, Eric, Nice. Thanks for tippin' your hand and showing us!!


 Thanks,Jeff! Orig 400,his/hers,ps,pb,factory ac(works)...rides nice, drive it about 30 miles weekly. Eric


----------



## BYTOR84 (Mar 20, 2009)

I hope some more people read this post. I would *REALLY* like a lot more info and opinions on what type of paint job I should get. ....come on people everyone has an opinion ...this is your chance to share it !!!! thanks 
:willy:


----------



## Bobbyg (Jul 22, 2009)

I prefer lacquer paint.

Something about wet sanding and watching the shine come to you.

There were some you could stick your arm in.(matter 0f speech).:cool

Did I tell you about the pickup I did with a roller and latex? It was scrubable !! Best I can say about it :lol:


----------



## take5 (Aug 9, 2009)

I know painting a classic GTO is the frosting on the cake and it needs to be done with absolute tender loving care. I am now into my '66 GTO restoration that has been on hold for a few decades. In March of 1973 for those who remember out in California there was a paint shop called "Earl Schieb" who had a slogan that he would paint any car any color for $29.95. At the time I only planned on having Earl's paint job to just keep the body in good shape for a couple of years. Granted $29.95 for a complete paint job is not your final restoration paint, but it has held up for now going on 36+ years.
I am the second owner and have long savored and looked forward to the day when my 
'66GTO would once again take to the open road.
I am following this topic because like you I will be looking for someone with know how and the necessary skill to put an absolutely great paint job on the car.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

the beauty of any paint job is going to be in the prep work- all the hours are spent on filling,fairing, and straightening the body panels- these cars are big with huge flat panels if the time isn't spent before the final spray- it doesnt matter what kind of paint you put on-heres the shots of my 65 with what I believe was proper prep- and i used 3 coats base/3 coats clear, wetsand, 3 more coats clear- wetsand and buff


----------



## BYTOR84 (Mar 20, 2009)

WOW !! CRUSTYSACK !!! SWEEEEET lookin' ride. I love the color. What's it called? and it looks like it has a metallic flake in it. Very nice !!


----------



## Bobbyg (Jul 22, 2009)

:agree


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Crusty, Looks real nice!!!! :cheers Eric


----------



## Showgoat67 (Feb 16, 2005)

Base clear and get a good paint either ppg-dbc brand or go to dupont Chromapremier.


It is going to be expensive for materials i just painted a 66 tempest for a guy in the dupont and it ran him over 2100.00 in materials and that was 6 quarts of paint and 2 gallons of clear.We like to put 3-4 coats of clear and then wetsand it with 1000 grit then re clear again 3-4 coats then go through and wetsand it at 1500,2000,then trizac it at 3000 then buff it in 3 stages .This is the high quality show job that costs but worth it in the end.


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

bc/cc

here's mine before wet sand. just scroll down a bit past the wheels. 1968 LeMans Project :cheers


----------



## BYTOR84 (Mar 20, 2009)

I would love to see your car but the above link won't work. please make sure it is correct. or maybe you could just post the pic
thnaks


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

The reason it isn't working is because you need at least one space between the link and the "beer buddies".


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

fixed


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

bytor, u make a call?


----------



## Three Deuces (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm a novice when it comes to paint but my preference is single stage and here's why. Since I can't afford to have a shop paint my cars I do it in my driveway/garage and have very good results. Two stage paint was developed so that the OEM's could save money on mass produced paint jobs. It's cheaper to spray a minimal base coat then blow some clear on it.

As a home brew painter, painting the car twice, BC/CC doubles the chance of me screwing it up or crud getting in the finish. With single stage, when you're done spraying color, your done. I lay enough paint on so that the next day I can wet sand the dirt, mosquitos and small birds out of the finish and then buff it shiny without burning through to the primer.

Also, BC/CC will hold up well to the elements, another reason the OEM's prefer this besides cost. But our cars are limited use and stored indoors or at least covered and protected from the elements. Plus, now days people don't take care of their cars, ie. giving it a coat of wax a couple times a year, clear coat looks good even when it's neglected. It's a toss up, for me single stage, it's just a little more pure IMO.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

> so that the next day I can wet sand the dirt, mosquitos and small birds out of the finish


wow- think of all the time you will save if you rent a booth:cheers


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Very well put, Three Deuces. I agree 100%. Save the glaze for the Christmas HAM!!!
Jeff


----------



## BYTOR84 (Mar 20, 2009)

WOW !! this has been tougher than I thought. I was hoping that I would get some good solid evidence that would make it easy for me to decide on one type of paint job or another. But the arguments for both sides are good. 

My body guy suggested single stage. His biggest reason was simply because it is easier to repair. 

does anyone out there have a Fathom blue GTO? I have only see one in real life. But I don't remember if it has meatalic flake in it or not?????? 

AAAHHHHHHHHH!!!!! tough choice !!

:shutme


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I worked with a man who had a Fathom Blue '68 Camaro. Very nice color on a muscle car. It is metallic, but very fine, like all GM metallics. No low-rider glitter stuff. If your painter wants to single stage it, go with it. As stated, both of mine are single stage, and when it comes time for a re-do, they will be again. I once had a $2500 paint job done, in 1982, and it was cleared. Show job. Looked GREAT. Montero Red on a '66. Then, in about 10 years, the paint started to turn pinkish colored under the clear. Nothing could be done about it except a repaint. If it were single stage, I could have polished it, waxed it, and been ok. Again, the end result is up to you. It is your car.


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 30, 2009)

*72 single stage*

Since I'm like 3 deuces and have to do all my work myself and I also want to learn as I go I decided to go with a single stage paint on my 72. I've been in blocking mode for a month now and honestly I'm sick to death of this stage. Work on the car has slowed dramatically due to my lack of excitement during this "boring as all hell" stage of bodywork. However since I have to spray the car myself and will probably be picking bugs out of it as well, not to mention my lack of experience with a spray gun, I'm going with single stage. I've picked the color from a 69 - Carousel Orange. It was originally "Rockford Files Gold". (That's what I call the original gold color as Jim Rockford drove a Firebird in that color on the show.) I don't care for that color or any of the 72 colors and I have had different photos of 72 GTOs in different colors for my computer wallpaper for months and that color seems to hold it's value without me getting tired of it. I thought this might be a good way to help decide what color I would like. If I don't get tired of it as my wallpaper maybe I won't get tired of it in real life.


----------



## BYTOR84 (Mar 20, 2009)

OK..been doing a lot of reading on other sites and this one of course. Trying to get an idea as to what the heck I want to do. I think I am leaning towards single stage. Looking at pictures of Base/clear paint jobs and they look awesome but I think for a classic car they just don't look right. I think B/C gives a hell of a shine and depth but on a classic car it looks out of place. Like a cell phone in the 1960's. It's cool but just wrong. 
But I am still open to more input. 
thanks - Bytor84


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

BYTOR84, you nailed it. Maybe for a "resto mod", but I dunno. To me it just looks wrong. These cars didn't look like that new. Then again, I'm no fan of 20" wheels, either.......If you want to see what they DID look like, youtube "I Dream Of Jeannie Pontiacs" and take a look at the brand new '66 and '67 convertibles being driven. Almost a satin finish, and these cars were brand new. I think they're Montreux blue, too!!! chuckle.............


----------



## 58mark (Sep 28, 2010)

nice thread...

I'm going revive it and say I'm a fan of lacquer paint. Yeah, it's more work to keep it looking nice, but when it's colorsanded and buffed properly there's nothing like it. 

I've done two cars in metallic lacquer, but I'm through with them. The next car I paint will be a non metallic color. (like the orbit orange in my avatar)

I might consider painting in a modern single stage, but it's hard to break the lacquer habit once you start it. It's easy to spray, easy to color sand, easy to buff, it's CHEAP, and it looks like a million bucks (for a while, then you have to take care of it)

the best thing about lacquer? you can touch up a chip without respraying half the car and screwing with clear coat.... it's wonderful

it's not a GTO, but here's a picture from my impala project website . this is lacquer... ain't it purdy?










these stripes were also done in lacquer... they look good here, but amazing in person


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

BCCC. especially if you are a home based painter. bccc is more forgiving. it gives you oppertunities to correct flaws.if you dont have a hi tec paint booth a little trash or dust nibs in bccc clear is no problem. they will buff right out and it will look nice when done.

it is more expensive but you can use a cheaper bccc like nason and still be ahead of the most expensive single stage. while it is easy to paint lacquer is really only good for interior parts nowdays. i cant even buy it around here. no one carries it any more.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Back in the day, I had a 77 Corvette and accidently splattered a few drops of Laquer thinner on it, I wiped it and the paint came off! Found out that they used laquer on the vettes until they moved to Bowling Green in 82? Laquer can always be buffed out and looks beautiful, but is a lot of work to keep up.
My body guy says Laquer is the best, but he'll charge $10K to do it because of all the booth time, and wetsanding.
For durability, you can't beat a Base/clear urethane job.


----------



## dimitri (Feb 13, 2009)

I painted my car with 2 stage Imron 20 years ago and it still looks great. Its a little more expensive but it is incredible stuff. You will never have to paint your car again. Remember the old lacquer jobs. This paint job looks like you can swim in it. It looks like 20 coats of lacquer.


----------

